

Icon Sets - callmeed
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/06/07/50-fresh-useful-icon-sets-for-your-next-design/

======
swombat
This somewhat misses the point. The reason why FamFamFam (aka Silk icon set)
is so popular is not just because it's free. There are loads of free icon sets
out there. However, Silk is _consistent_ and _extensive_. It has a consistent
graphic style throughout, and covers an extensive range of possible icons.

Using icons from half a dozen different icon sets will make your application
look a bit Frankenstein-like. All those other icon sets are way too small to
be of any use in any full-scale web app.

~~~
growt
there are other sets like credit card icons or country flags that are fairly
independent.

------
growt
thanks for the link. here are 50 more: [http://speckyboy.com/2009/02/02/50-of-
the-best-ever-web-deve...](http://speckyboy.com/2009/02/02/50-of-the-best-
ever-web-development-design-and-application-icon-sets/)

------
tptacek
Icon sets. The Kai's Power Tools of web application design.

